# Denmark Pay Limit Scheme



## MarkoHF (Mar 9, 2013)

So here is the thing, I am a director and an owner of a Danish company that I established. I never applied for the start-up visa because I was planing to live in my home country and operate the company from home since it was cheaper. 

However now that my company grew, I have in plan to open an office and start hiring people in Denmark for my company. However I do not qualify for the Start Up visa anymore because I am not a start up, I already have a company. 

But I see that I can get a Pay Limit Scheme residence if my salary is more than 400k DKK a year. 

Can I hire my self in my own company with a salary of 400k DKK annually and receive a Pay Limit Scheme residence?


----------

